# Killing Myself



## Radiohead (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

When I first saw this post I was like "fuck sakes, im in a bad mood and now I see someone with my condition wanting to kill themselves.." but then I laughed


----------



## strategicthinking (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha! This is awesome. Pretty good work with photo-shop too.


----------

